# 2001 MacOSX.com AWARDS!



## Matrix Agent (Oct 21, 2001)

And the awards are as follows:

Most Talkative Member: hmmm... Admiral (where was the suspense?)
Most Bizzare Memeber: Herve Hinekmdflsd.....you know who he is
Most Violent Member: Klink  somthing about jack in the boxes just scares me, ok?
Most Silent (or possibly missing) member: VGZ, Admin, ITz The MAN (the father of the largest thread of all time)

Stupidest Member Ever: The guy who put up 20 threads for his warez site

People I Love To Hate Award: All the people with dual-800's and 2 cinema displays. Do you guys rob banks or something?

Biggest Waste of Time Thread: OSX on Intel (If i have to hear about that one more time.....and you know what? they always act like its new news or something...grrrr)

Of course additions are welcome.

What? Of course not. Why the hell would i give out prizes?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 21, 2001)

How about mac chick of the forum ??? I propose jbartlett (sorry if I slaughtered your login   )

Admiral
--> The "stupidest member" just made me laugh so hard   Good one  ok ok I will shut my yapper now and go to bed


----------



## ScottW (Oct 21, 2001)

Most Silent?


----------



## Klink (Oct 22, 2001)

If I must stay in character....

How bout a nice friendly NY Bronx cheer.

Stick tongue out, loosen lower lip, and blow.....me.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Oct 22, 2001)

Admin, I thought you might like the award because of your "less administration is better" motto.

jbartlett can have the mac chick award too since she seems to just about, uh, be the only woman who posts with any regularity.

The Bronx. Really? Did you read the forum about the bronx version of windows?  

I actually wouldn't mind having a bronx dialect in OS X, fuhgettaboutit!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 22, 2001)

Shut down is "take care of him" lol  or something like that, I cant remember my own post


----------



## Klink (Oct 22, 2001)

Well truthfully Manhattan/Queens. Close enough to use the cheer in this context.

Read that thread, thought it was a spoof on the stereotype of a Brooklyn gangster. I know people that actually speak this way so the impact wasn't so ludicrous to be hilariously funny. It got a smile outa me though.


----------



## Jadey (Oct 23, 2001)

Can I get runner up mac chick?


----------



## Klink (Oct 23, 2001)

As voted most violent member, can I get to sponser Jadey for runner up Mac Chick?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Oct 24, 2001)

I think we can afford to name every female in the forum a mac chick. Since Klink sponsored you, does that make you the violent mac chick?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 24, 2001)

naaahh
I herby name you, Jadey, Cool Mac Chick of the forum for this year   (I like your avatar, what can I say   )


Admiral


----------



## Jadey (Oct 24, 2001)

Yay me!


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 25, 2001)

I have received an award without studying, making a movie of myself, very strange. There is someone who cares about me? Thanks for the award.


----------



## Alex (Oct 25, 2001)

Anyone who votes for me as the "best Alex of MacOSX.com" willl recive a free copy of MacOS20.



NOT

=D


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 25, 2001)

Herve is like the "barny" (from the simpsons) in that film festival episode


----------



## vic (Oct 26, 2001)

we have awards here??? 

DAMN!

i'm wasn't around lately and it's easy to get out of touch!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 26, 2001)

Regular doses of OSX.COM every day and you'll get back into shape


----------



## scott (Oct 26, 2001)

Oooh, ooh open the envelope!

What about most wrong about everything member?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 26, 2001)

Depends 
Who are the nominees ?


----------



## vic (Oct 26, 2001)

could he be talking about ... me?

hehe...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 26, 2001)

Depends 
Do you wanna be the member that is wrong about everything ? 
if so you;re it


----------



## vic (Oct 26, 2001)

this is not a metter of choice, it's a matter of scot's opinion.

certainly i would not want to be the one who is wrong about everything, but then no one does right?


----------



## scott (Oct 26, 2001)

I was actually, tongue in cheek, referring to the people who (myself being an excellent example) see something, spout out gratuitiously about it, only to discover that they were so wrong to the point of being embarrased. Then you discover that VBulleting won;t let you delete your post.

To actually give the award might drive someone away. Or to drink.


----------



## ksv (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey, please, give me the title "Most active norwegian guy at macosx.com"   (hehe)...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 26, 2001)

As the self appointed head of the MacOS X awards, since you cant find one hege larse in trondheim, how can we give you that title  he he he 


Just kidding 


Admiral


----------



## vic (Oct 26, 2001)

that' all good, fun is good, and i know i've been in some emabarasing situations on my own so i can relate... but your right that kind of cruelty to actually give that award to soemne is sadistic. 

speacking about awards, how about the award for FIRST MEMBER OF THSI BOARD, besides the admin of course!! i really want to know who the first one to sign up was!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey vic I remember your  warez thread and the flamin u got 


One thing is for sure ... I aint the first member


----------



## vic (Oct 26, 2001)

it wasn't a warez thread, it was a serials surfers thread... ahem...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 26, 2001)

my appologies


----------



## Matrix Agent (Oct 26, 2001)

I think only Admin could answer that question, you wouldn't believe it, but almost all of the people who were hear during the PB period are completely gone. I'm talking about diehard users that posted more often than AdmiralAK on speed. 

Try PM'ing the Admin, i wonder if he knows.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 27, 2001)

I am a MacOS X fan 
Where is  VGZ ?


----------



## vic (Oct 27, 2001)

Hey ADMIN! who receives the "First member of mac osx forum" award?


----------



## Jeff Ulrikson (Oct 28, 2001)

I was here during the PB.  I'm still (go figure) here now.  I just don't post too often because, "people" make me angry (Grin).  I just lurk...


----------

